# x225, serveraid 6i



## bailif (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

Im trying to install...well, now almost any of freebsd release, beginning from 6.3 up to 8.0-C, with no success, from what i have read the problem is the serveraid 6i, almost any FBSD will hung at boot loader start, 6.3 will go over boot loader, and then gives some data loop output. Driver for SR-6i, is ips, which all kernels in 6.4, 7.0, 7.1 and 8.0-C contains.
Is there any way for install of any version of FBSD on this machine ?

IBM x225 8649 BIOS 1.15B 
1xXeon 2,8Ghz DP
1GB IBM RAM
ServeRAID 6i 7.12.13
6xHot Swap IBM 15k u320 36GB

Best Regards
Luke


----------



## bailif (Feb 20, 2009)

just aaaas i was expecting ;] in the mean time, i found some solution, as there is no clean way (yet) to install FBSD on ServeRAID (at least with 6i), the most comfortable way (besides of creating custom boot-cd) to get my serwer running was to install OS on external hdd (ide for ex.) on other machine, then start server and load OS from this disk, then create partitions on raid, dump-on-ide & restore-to-raid. Regards


----------

